# Stubborn Horse Won't Move!



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

I have a new horse that just will not move sometimes - other days he's great. 9yo, healthy 16hh draft x gelding, greenbroke, very well mannered and sweet. He has not been ridden in 5-7 years but I rode him bareback the other day and he did great. I board him about 1/2 hour from my home in the city and have been out there about every second day since I got him a couple weeks ago. Oh and this is my first horse!

I spent about 30 minutes today trying to just lead him out of pasture, but some days he just refuses. He stands there, falling asleep while I push and pull and cluck. As soon as I take the halter off, he walks/trots happily back to his herd or food - so my question is, on days like today when Clyde doesn't feel like working, how do I get such a big horse to move??

I am currently using a webbed halter - would a rope halter help at all? any and all advice is welcome!


----------



## FreeDestiny (Jul 3, 2011)

Subbing to this, I have the same problem, lazy ponies 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I remember your other post about how you stumbled into owning Clyde. You are really working hard at making it work, what with driving a half hour each way so frequently and I firstly wanted to let you know how much I admire your efforts.

If only you could borrow an experienced horse person for a few days to help you with some of these little glitches. Well, since you asked for internet advice, I'll give it a go, but sure wish I could just come over and give it a go there.

Clyde is just more interested in the herd and food and you aren't compelling enough to make him change his mind. So, he knows that if he just hangs tight for a bit you'll give up and go away.
Since he is much stronger than you , you will have to use other means than just trying to move him forward.

I do think a rope halter may make a difference. 

If you are leading him from the front and he just digs and refurses to move, one thing is to pull from the side and see if you can't encourage him to take a step to the side. It's kind of like unbalancing him so that he HAS to take a step. Once you have broken him out of his brace, you then try to get him moving forward. Or sideways a bit, what ever direction will get movement, even backing him up can work to break him out of the brace.

Once you get him moving, you may be able to make him continue forward.

OR, you can drive him out of the brace. If you have a long line , you can stand back a ways and ask him to move away from you using a whip or stick or by swiging the long end of the lead rope. You make him move his feet by "pushing" him rather than pulling him. Once he starts moving, you can then lead by either using a pull on the lead line, or continue to drive him, almost like a dog might drive a sheep or a cowhorse move a cow.

Experiement a bit with getting him to move his feet in these ways. Just you moving him around in the pasture, where and how you want to will make him realize that you are a compelling presence .


----------



## christopher (Feb 11, 2011)

if you have a 12+ foot leadrope then when he plants stand beside him, give a steady pull on the lead and if he won't move off of it then give him a pop on the rump with the tail of the leadrope.


----------



## alee (Mar 20, 2011)

I would lead him out with a long lead rope. The minute he plants his feet, pull his head around and swing the end of the lead in a fast circle motion at his rump. If he ignores it, let it tap him on the rump as you swing it. Keep his head turned towards you, but make him go in a circle around you. Once he completes a couple of circles, don't stop his movement, but lead him off in the direction that you want him to go. If he plants again, make him move again. Only this time, make him move faster and longer. 

It has been said many times, but I am going to repeat it. Make the right thing easy, the wrong thing hard. If he stops and does not do what you want, make him work. 

Pushing and pulling will do nothing. He is stronger and will win that battle. You must turn him to disengage the hind end and then you need to make that hind end move and keep moving. He will soon learn that you are boss and if he leads nicely he gets to walk out. If he misbehaves, he is going to have to work.


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

I will try to find a rope halter and riding crop soon hopefully that helps out~!

I have been trying to get him to turn left and right, but he only moves his head. I also pushed against his rib area with all my might to get him to move over, but he just leans! not even a step if he doesn't want to move.

D:


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

sometimes steady pressure is easier for the horse to tune out than short , sharp pressure. If you want him to step over, take a whip out there. Start by tapping on his side, if he doesnt move over, tap good and hard.

basically, it doesn't matter what you do to get a reaction, just do what it takes to get one.

You could stomp the ground, swish a rope at him, kick some sand, hit your boot with the whip to make a big sound. Anything. But first, ask with the cue that you will eventually want him to follow, and since he needs more, give him more! and if that doesn't work, then you aren't doing enough. with real intention and some energy to your movement, you can get him to move.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I agree! Give him a good pop in the rump with a whip or tail of the lead line. When you say move he should MOVE! right now! not in five minute or in 30 seconds, because now means now!


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

Well I went out during my lunch hour at work today, bought a $9 rope halter, was going to buy a training stick but they were $50 for sticks less than 2' long so I said forget that - but the $9 rope halter was the best thing I could have done!

I went out to see Clyde at the boarding facility right after work, put the new halter on him, and he did the same thing at first - didn't want to move a muscle. SoI just stood there, keeping the pressure on his head and not easing up, then after a moment he took a step - I released, and patted his face, and told him how good he was. Tried again, after another moment, another step. After 10 minutes that big old horse was following me no problems at all and I worked with him for an hour without another single stubborn moment!!!! He even walked over gravel without any fuss, and he hates the gravel!! (recovering from over grown hooves w/barefoot trim, little sore maybe)

I am so glad you guys recommended it- best nine bucks I ever spent!! He was just awesome to work with, very responsive. I never would have believed it unless I saw it. 

The strangest thing was, after all that, I released him into the pasture like usual, and rather than immediately going back to his herd, he came over to the fence to see me! He has never ever done that, never showed any sign of wanting to be around me, or anyone - I'm earning that boy, one step at a time!!!


----------



## alee (Mar 20, 2011)

Glad that it all worked out!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

What a great post! That was not the rope halter , that was your use of feel and timing; applying the pressure , waiting for the response and rewarding with a release. Congratulations! Your horse loves having someone who knows how to be a leader. This is why working with horses is endlessly fascinating; the degrees of finesse and sensitivtiy you can work on will keep you challenged for a lifetime.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

It's a great feeling when your horse doesn't hurry off to join his buddies but rather opts to hang around with you. I'm glad the rope halter worked out so well.


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

Thats awesome! Congrats! And hopefully you will have even more sucess with him if you keep up the good work!


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

Went out last night and he still followed no problem - I even got him to trot for the first time ahaha I was worried he'd only ever have one speed - lazy!

Something I did learn last night was that he is/was afraid of men - a male friend came out with me to see Clyde, who got very spooky when my friend got too close. And this big horse has not spooked for anything so far, so I thought that was really weird. Well I didn't know exactly what to do, so for a few minutes I had myself lead him, with Tony on the other side just walking with us, then I had Clyde stand while Tony patted him and talked, and the horse sort of jumped around abit - when he relaxed, I gave the lead to Tony and had him walk Clyde around, and I thought maybe it would be a nice positive thing to end on if Tony brought him back to the pasture and cut him loose - that part went wonderfully, so we'll see how he is with a man next time. What could this be the result of? Abuse? Never being exposed to men before?

Next lesson tomorrow for Clyde is a better whoa/stop, and backing up better than he does now - Is this the same process of pressure and release?


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

He could have had a bad experience with a man before. He seems like he got over it though!

As for stoping, if he doesn't stop right when you tell him, get him to back up a few steps. After a while he will learn that it is easier to stop when you tell him to.

For backing up, don't expect him to be a pro backer LOL, take one step at a time. Gently pull back on the reins (DO NOT put any leg pressure) and once he take one or two steps completely release, after a while he will be able to back up as much as you want him to 

One more little bit - Backing up is a very good muscle builder (especially backing up hills) as well as trust builder 

Good Luck!


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

I'm glad it worked out! Sounds like your horse has called your bluff. He just stood there and waited for you to give up. Keep doing what you are doing. If there is a day where he gives you trouble-DON'T GIVE IN! Even if it takes you 2 hours just to get him out of the pasture get him out. He has to know that you are the boss and that he can't just do as he pleases. If you give in once- he seems smart he'll figure it out and then you will be right back to square 1. Good luck! and keep us posted on your progress!


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

rlcarnes said:


> he seems smart he'll figure it out and then you will be right back to square 1. Good luck! and keep us posted on your progress!


He does seem very smart! I wasn't sure what to expect in terms of horse intelligence, but I am really impressed with how quick he can learn. Or relearn? I don't know how much he already knew, but was choosing to ignore.

I went out to work on woah and backing up, only worked for seriously 10 minutes because of the heat, such a hot day. But even in that small amount of time, with the same technique I use to move him forward, he went from not stopping when I did, and really putting up a fight to take even one step back, to stopping just a teeny bit after I did and backing up afew steps with a bit of halter pressure. he's a great horse! I'm sure on the next cloudy day I'll be able to really polish those two skills up - then it's on to what... yielding the hips and the shoulder, right? Stay tuned!


----------



## Ray MacDonald (Dec 27, 2009)

I would try that on the ground first before to try doing it under saddle. Can you easily pick up his feet and all the normal things first?


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

Ray MacDonald said:


> I would try that on the ground first before to try doing it under saddle. Can you easily pick up his feet and all the normal things first?


This is all groundwork. I haven't put a bit in his mouth yet, or strapped a saddle to him, and won't until I know that he knows this 'normal stuff' lol.

I can't -easily- pick up his feet, but he picks them up now, compared to 2 weeks ago when he wouldn't at all. 

It's just toooo hot to work with him today, too....


----------



## rlcarnes (Jul 12, 2011)

Don't blame you too hot to breathe


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

I just wanted to sub in by saying GOOD GIRL! I'm glad to see a new horse owner asking questions and acting accordingly! And I'm super happy to hear that your starting with groundwork and building a relationship with your new horse BEFORE you throw a saddle on him and try to take off into the sunset! 

Please keep us posted and ALWAYS feel free to ask questions on the Forum. Everyone here is very, very helpful and there is a wealth of knowledge to be learned from reading other peoples posts! 

Welcome to the horse world and the Forum!


----------



## KeroKero (Jul 5, 2011)

heartprints62 said:


> I just wanted to sub in by saying GOOD GIRL! I'm glad to see a new horse owner asking questions and acting accordingly! And I'm super happy to hear that your starting with groundwork and building a relationship with your new horse BEFORE you throw a saddle on him and try to take off into the sunset!
> 
> Please keep us posted and ALWAYS feel free to ask questions on the Forum. Everyone here is very, very helpful and there is a wealth of knowledge to be learned from reading other peoples posts!
> 
> Welcome to the horse world and the Forum!


Wow, thank you so much! I am trying hard to do this all right the first time - it's great to have so much support! 

(And I went into this thinking "I've trained a dog before..." LOL so much for that idea!!)


----------

